# Clutching



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 13 outty 1000 and I recently bought some 30" backs and I was wanting to know what kinda clutches I need to run?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a '12 outty 1000 just got some 30" backs also. I will be running a dalton clutch kit. Plenty of power for me. Most people would recommend a mudder clutch kit or full aftermarket clutches. I wasn't about to spend $1000+ on what I can be satisfied on for $200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I still run stock clutching with my 29.5 outlaw2s and it does good unless you get in the peanut butter mud but it still doesn't slip bad. I just ordered some springs hoping to stop all belt slippage also picked up a maverick belt for it. I went with the red primary and white secondary from EPI that's what is in their mudder kit. Ill let you know how it does when I get everything in and on the bike.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Just letting you know I just put on a red primary and white secondary all I can say is holy crap!!!!! It's insane what a difference it made it feels stock naw it feels like I'm running 20" tires lol and I didn't lose much top end at all.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Edit... Sorry I posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Sharrison (Mar 14, 2013)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> Just letting you know I just put on a red primary and white secondary all I can say is holy crap!!!!! It's insane what a difference it made it feels stock naw it feels like I'm running 20" tires lol and I didn't lose much top end at all.
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it change the cruising RPM/stall speed very much? I hate turning high rpm's just cruising around, but I need to do something with mine also.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Not really it also did away with the jumpy ness when first taking off


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

You barely touch the gas and it starts going


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

new primary from what ive herd it is a huge difference and it will be my next mod


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That would be a white primary & red secondary. - Big difference for sure, but not very efficient for use outside of mud. 


We've got a few bikes running the epi orange primary spring, the Maverick secondary helix & belt. - Great set-up for mixed riding, and cheap enough to not be a waste on the stock primary.


I'm running a custom stock primary with a fixed plate that locks the sheeves together(biggest issue with stock primary). It is doing GREAT thus far; cures the belt grip issue, but not to the point of breaking major drive train like the aftermarket set-up do.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Does that same set up work on the older model 800s too?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine is an '11 800 max. On the 800's that spring/helix is good for 28's , if you run 29.5+ and decent mud I would either get a full set(six) of the stock 1000 primary weights or three 800 renegade weights(use 3 of your stock 800 outty weights & 3 gade weights; every-other). - Makes a very good all-around set-up; I've run it for a couple years now as have a several others.

There will still be some slippage with a stock primary, there simply is no way around it. As stout as that set-up is, once I figured out how to lock the primary sheeves together I've had to re-tune to get back roughly 600rpm of shift-out. - The stock primary is slipping some even when you really don't know it.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay, I have an 09 800 outlander with skinny/wide 29.5s, I don't ride to much thick mud and it seems to do fine right now, but would like to help it out more. 

I'll try the interchanging renegade weights, would a diffrent spring or 650 helix help it more?

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

So from what I read, a 650 helix by itself will help with the weights, but don't put the red secondary spring and 650 helix together? 

Sorry OP not trying to steal your post!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

For order of importance:
Helix
Primary spring
Primary weights

I'm lazy so I try not to go into the belt box more than I have too, so I would at least do the spring & helix first/at the same time. 

The red secondary spring is inefficient by itself for any use other than mud, so definitely not good when run with the helix.


----------

